# hilfe!? Rechnen mit Sistema



## marcash (7 April 2009)

ich habe folgendes problem:

wie rechne ich z.b eine Schutztürverriegelung mit AZM 161-12/12 von schmersal.

bin leider nicht so bewandert mit schaltplan lesen. 

hat jemand tips mit dem umgang von sistema?

merci!


----------



## Safety (8 April 2009)

*Sistema*

Hallo marcash,
   Du brauchst die entsprechenden Werte von Schmersal schau mal auf der HP!   Wie sieht deine Sicherheitsfunktion aus? Aus welchen Komponenten besteht diese Sensor-Logik-Aktor?  Kennst Du den BGIA Bericht 2/2008 zur 13849? 
  Schreib einfachmal wie weit Du dich mit der Sistema auskennst, bzw.  wo du nicht weiter kommst!

Habe noch was vergessen, es gibt Beispiele für die Sistema die in dem Bericht beschrieben sind die kannst Du Dir auch mal ansehen!
Beispiel 34 Stellungsüberwachung Bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtung


----------



## Safety (8 April 2009)

Hallo nochmals,
  ich hab mal nachgesehen was das für ein Teil ist. Wenn ich es richtige gesehen habe ist es eine Zuhaltung mit Verriegelungsschalter  und es gibt einen B10D Wert mit diesem und der Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion kannst du dann den MTTFd Wert errechnen lassen. Siehe Dir hierzu das Beispiel  19 an!  DC würde ich bei Öffner-Schließer Kombi als 99% ansehen wenn Du ein entsprechendes Sicherheitsrelais benutzt! 
  Aber wie auch immer wieder in dem Bericht dargestellt, werden in der Regel zwei mechanische Schalter verlangt!


----------



## marcash (14 April 2009)

also ich habe mal mit sistema versucht die Notaus Beschaltung zu berechnen

hier mal das projekt zum ansehen http://www.fileuploadx.de/974303

was ich nicht verstehe warum in sistema auf 20 jahre gerechnet wird,
wenn doch meine maschine nur 10 jahre.

was ich auch nicht ganz kapier ist. sagen wir ich habe 6 notaus oder schutztüren. rechne ich dann mit 1 notaus oder mit den 6 in reihe?

Das Program von PILZ ist da einfacher, jedoch hat es nicht die Bauteile von z.B Sick, Siemens S7, usw. leider weiss ich auch nicht was das entsprechende Teil von PILZ ist um es dafür einzusetzen. (also statt Sick-Logic)

merci für hilfe

(schreibe meine bachelor thesis darüber)


----------



## Safety (14 April 2009)

*SiSteMA*

Hallo,
ich habe Dir hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=190949#post190949 ein Beispiel für eine Not-Halt Berechung gegeben! 
Jede Sicherheitsfunktion ist ein Not-Halt-Taster und ein Sicherheitsrelais und zwei Schütze = eine Sicherheitsfunktion! Sehe Dir bitte das Beispiel 29 an! Gehe auf die HP der BGIA und lade Dir die Beispiele runter! Und beachte, dass man hier Unterumständen ein Fehlerausschluss machen kann, auch das steht in dem Beispiel!

Die 20a sind eine Annahme die in der Norm gemacht wird, dass im Normalfall die Maschine Sicherheitstechnisch 20 Jahre halten sollte, aber es gibt auch Fälle da ist es nicht so.
Z.B. ein Pneumatikventil oder ein Schütz der nicht nur zu einer Sicherheitsfunktion gehört sondern auch zum Betriebsmäßigen schalten benutzt wird. Hier kann jetzt der T10d wert unter 20a liegen, was aber noch kein Beinbruch ist jetzt muss man als Hersteller dafür sorgen das diese Bauteile rechtzeitig ausgetauscht wird! Dieses muss man in die Betriebsanleitung  schreiben! 

Die SiSteMa ist eine einfache Software man muss sich aber damit beschäftigen und die Beispiel ansehen lade die mal runter dann klappt das schon!

Für den Verriegelungsschalter mit Zuhaltung gibt es einen B10d wert vom Hersteller für die Elektrik und für die Mechanik ist es ein B10 wert daraus kannst du aber den B10D wert errechnen B10D = 2 x B10. Hier muss man jetzt die Schalthäufigkeit nop ermitteln daraus dann den T10d und MTTFd  errechnen, das macht aber die SiSteMa!

Die Sicherheitsfunktion ist dann der Verriegelungsschalter  das Sicherheitsrelais und dann der die Aktoren.  Für das SI_Relais gibt es auch Werte vom Hersteller wenn du einen Diversitären Aufbau der Kontakt anschließt hast du für den Schalter eine DC von 99% bei einem entsprechenden SI_Relais ist es dann auch 99% , hast Du jetzt Aktor auch 2 Schütze mit Zwangsgeführten Kontakten und liest das zurück in das Sicherheitsrelais dann hast Du hier auch 99% also durchgänigig DCavg hoch. Für die MTTFd werte der Schütze brauchst du auch wieder die B10 oder B10d werte vom Hersteller dann wie oben einen  Elektrischen  und
einen mechanischen Teil!

Auch wenn dein Verrieglungschalter bzw. das Relais noch mehr Aktoren schaltet kannst du jedes mal eine neue Sicherheitsfunktion eingeben. Siehe aber auch das Beispiel der BGIA mit der Zuhaltung da wird auch wieder ein zweiter Schalter verwendet!

Du musst aber einige Dinge mehr beachten Kategorie ( hier die Voraussetzungen erfüllen siehe 13849) , den CCF, den MTTFd, und den DC.
Lese Dir doch den Bericht2/2008 durch oder Besuche ein Seminar.


----------



## marcash (15 April 2009)

ok danke mal so weit ich denke ich habs so langsam kapiert.

in dem beispiel von sistema werden die sensor, logic, aktor separat in SB gemacht.  ich hatte anfangs alles unter einer SB 
warum das so ist weiss ich noch nicht. 
ich habe es mal mit 1 Not-aus schalter gerechnet so wie in dem beispiel 29 von sistema (aber eigentlich sind da ja 3 in reihe, trotzdem wird nur mit 1 gerechnet warum?, was ist wenn ich 4 Not-Aus in reihe habe, brauche ich dann eine zweite Logic? die frage ist, sind 3 in reihe erlaubt pro logic?)


hilfreich beim berechnen sind die bibliotheken der hersteller für sistema. ich habe durch zufall eine bibilothek für sick produkte gefunden.

wo finde ich noch weitere , zb. siemens, schmersal, möller usw?


----------



## Safety (19 April 2009)

> ok danke mal so weit ich denke ich habs so langsam kapiert.
> 
> in dem beispiel von sistema werden die sensor, logic, aktor separat in SB gemacht. ich hatte anfangs alles unter einer SB
> warum das so ist weiss ich noch nicht.
> ...




Es macht Sinn die Sicherheitsfunktion Hartwarenah darzustellen, also im Blockschaltbild Sensor als SB, Logik als SB und Aktor als SB. Es ist aber auch möglich zusammenzufassen also z.B. Sensor und Aktor in ein SB. Das macht Sinn wenn man im Grenzbereich eines PL arbeitet. Weil man die Abschneidung  eines Kanals auf 100 Jahre MTTFd so umgehen kann. Das wird dann umsortieren genannt, siehe Bericht 2/2008 ab Seite 65.

Zu den Not-Halt Funktionen siehe Dir mal im Bericht 2/2008 Punkt 5.3-5.5 an!

In dem Beispiel 29 wird jeder Not-Halt Taster zu einer SF da aber hier alle die gleichen Werte haben kann man das Einfach Kopieren und nur den Text verändern! 
Hier besteht die SF aus einem Not-Halt 1-Logik1-Aktor1 Die weitere bestehen aus Not-Halt2-Logik1-Aktor1 usw. man muss hier in Sicherheitfunktionen denken! Das es mehrere hintereinander sind spielt bei der Architektur eine Rolle, also z.B. bei KAT3-4 wird ja einen entsprechende Fehlerdiagnose verlangt! Aber da es sich bei Not-Halt um eine ergänzende Schutzmassnahme handelt wird hier unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen ein Fehlerausschluss an den Not-Halt Geräten gemacht, also sind in dem Fall auch mehrere Not-Halt in reihe erlaubt, sehe Dir aber das Beispiel genau an! Anders sieht es bei der Überwachung von Beweglichen  trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen aus!


----------



## istat_gb (15 Juli 2009)

Hallo, wenn wir bereits beim Thema Not-Halt sind:

was genau bezeichnet eine "ergänzende" Schutzmaßnahme?

Und: Wir sind im Bereich Karosserierohbau tätig. Unsere Anlagen bestehen im Durchschnitt aus ca. 10-15 Robotern, 1-4 Drehtischen, 7.Achse für Roboter, Hubtischen und und und... ALLEIN pro Schutzkreis!

Sehe cih das richtig, dass ich dann in der SF "NOT-HALT" alle gefahrbringenden bewegungen einbeziehen?


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2009)

*Bericht 2/2008*

Hallo,
lese bitte im BGIA Bericht Seite 32 Punkt 5.5

Da ist es gut beschrieben!

Ja Du musst jede SF bewerten aber wenn es immer genau die gleichen sind reicht auch ein Vermerk und eine SF.
Für solche Anlagen gibt es einen Norm EN ISO 11161 Integrierte Fertigungssysteme.
Diese wird Dir sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## istat_gb (17 Juli 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> lese bitte im BGIA Bericht Seite 32 Punkt 5.5
> 
> Da ist es gut beschrieben!
> ...


 
Hallo Safety:
Ich hab mich selbst schon über den begriff ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme erkundigt udn war eigentlich enttäuscht, als cih erfahren habe, was es ist. Für mich (auch in unserem Betrieb) ist es  eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die Anlage erst konstruktiv sicher zu gestalten und erst wenn alles nichts hilft das Thema Steuerungstechnik ein zu beziehen...

die 11161 sieht vom Inhalt her eigtl recht "Grundlegend" aus - aber ich denk, dass ich sie trotzdem mal bestellen werde - kann ja eigentlich nie Schaden ;-)


----------



## Rene_sps (21 Juli 2009)

Habe es bei in den Beispielen des Reports so vestanden, das wenn z.B. 3 NOT-AUS Haltgeräte in Reihe sind, jedes Gerät eine eigene SF darstellt.
Habe aber schon überlegt es irgendwie zu vermerken als die SF dann 2 mal zu kopieren. Bei der Menge an Dokumentation, die SISTEMA nachher erstellt kann man sich ja erstmal eine Papierfabrik kaufen.


----------



## Safety (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo Rene_sps,
genau so kannst Du das machen! Vermerke das in der SF da kannst Du jede menge schreiben!


----------



## Rene_sps (21 Juli 2009)

ja! danke für die Antwort! 
sonst wäre es auch fast unmöglich, habe sehr viele Not-Aus-Haltgeräte und mehrere Achsen die alle auf Stillstand überwacht werden usw..


----------



## Rene_sps (31 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe 2 Fragen zum aufstellen einer Sicherheitsfunktion mit Sistema!

1.
Verwende als CPU eine SINUMERIK 840D Power Line NCU561.5 die über eine Anschaltbaugruppe (IM 361) mit den Ein- und Ausgangsbaugruppen (SM 322) verbunden ist. An einem der Ausgänge ist ein Koppel-Relais angeschlossen, welches eine Bremse ansteuert. 
Wenn ich jetzt mein Blockdiagramm als Sicherheitskette aufstelle, ist es dann richtig wenn ich: 
1. Block NCU
2. Block IM (Anschaltung)
3. Block SM (Ausgang)
4. Koppelrelais
5.Bremse
oder kann ich Anschaltung und Ausgänge vernachlässigen?????

2. 
Parallel dazu ist ein PNOZ geschaltet welches die Bremse ebenfalls ansteuern kann. Nun bildet das PNOZ aber ein eigenes Subsystem da ich für dieses Bauteil nach Hersteller angaben direkt Pl und Kategorie angeben kann. Auch die NCU bildet nach Hersteller angaben ein eigenes Subsystem. Leider kann man bei SISTEMA nur Blöcke oder ELemente in einem Kanal angeben und kein Subsystem. Wie soll man das realisieren? oder sollte man 2 getrennte Sicherheitsfunktionen aufstellen?

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.!!! Stehe auch bei anderen Fragen gerne zur verfügung!


----------



## Safety (31 Juli 2009)

*Fragen*



> Hallo,
> habe 2 Fragen zum aufstellen einer Sicherheitsfunktion mit Sistema!
> 
> 1.
> ...


 

Hier stellen sich mir zunächst einige Fragen:

Deine Bremse ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion und dann ein Koppelrelais und Bus?
Ist das eine Sichere Steuerung 840D und der Bus?
Warum die zwei Ansteuerungen?
Welchen PLr benötigt Ihr?
Für mich sieht es so aus das dein erreichter PLr sehr stark von der CPU bis zum Koppelrelais abhängt! Ich würde dies alles in eine SIFU packen und das Sicherheitsrelais und die Ansteuerung des Sicherheitsrelais jeweils als Subsystem dann auch der Rest mit 840D usw. auch als Subsysteme. Dann ist man bei der Berechnung auf jeden fall auf der guten Seite. 
Man könnte auch jede Ansteuerungen als getrennte SIFU sehen. So macht man es ja auch mit Türen und Not-Halt. Aber auch ein Sicherheitsrelais kann ein Block sein damit kann man z.B. die Auswirkung der Abschneidung auf 100 Jahre eines jeden Kanals verringern.

Es wird nur Empfohlen Hardware nahe Blockschaltbilder zu erstellen, damit es Übersichtlicher und Verständlicher wird!


----------



## Rene_sps (3 August 2009)

Also es handelt sich hier um eine Karusselldrehmaschine. Nach DIN EN ISO 23125 Werkzeugmaschinen Sicherheit – Drehmaschinen, muss das ungewollte absenken einer Vertikalen Achse mit einer Bremse gesichert werden und diese SF ein PLr d erfüllen. 
Das bedeutet wenn die Steuerung ausgeschaltet wird befindet sich die Achse nicht mehr in Lageregelung, die Bremse wird stromlos geschaltet und fällt ein um so ein absenken der Achse zu verhindern. (Koppelrelais schaltet Bremse bei Steuerung aus stromlos)
In Reihe zum Kontakt des Koppelrelais liegt auch ein verzögerter Kontakt des Sicherheitsrelais da bei Not-Aus die Antriebsfreigabe der Achsen abgeschaltet wird. (Achse wird am Strom gebremst). Der verzögerte Kontakt des Sicherheitsrelais schaltet dann das Netzschütz zum Motor ab und die Bremse muss einfallen.

Es handelt sich um eine nicht Sichere 840D Steuerung. Jedoch wurde von Siemens versichert, dass die Werte aus dem Safty Evaluation Tool auch für eine nicht sichere 840D Steuerung angenommen werden können. Was ich allerdings immer noch etwas bezweifle.
Es ist richtig, dass die SF sehr stark von den Bauteilen hinter der CPU bis zum Koppelrelais abhängt!!!!   
Habe es versucht in 2 Sicherheitsfunktionen zu realisieren. Für den Not-Aus ist das auch ok. Aber für die 2.SF sind die Werte der Ausgangs und Anschaltbaugruppe total schlecht. (z.B. MTBF SM322 = 16,5a und da alles in Reihe liegt ja nur Kategorie 1)  Wie realisiert ihr das? Die Ausgabebaugruppe erfüllt bei mir gerade mal ein PL a.!!!!! 

Wie kann man ein Sicherheitsrelais als Block realisieren wenn die Hersteller angaben: 
Typ: Pilz PNOZ S5
PL: bis e
Kategorie: 4
PFHd: 2,31E-09 1/h 

sind. Wie kann ich diese Werte, die man ja nur in einem Subsystem eintragen kann, in einen Block umsetzen?? Würde es hier eine Lösung geben wäre mir auch bei anderen SF sehr geholfen.  

Hoffe ich habe es einigermaßen Verständlich gemacht.


----------



## istat_gb (3 August 2009)

Hallo, also, ich denke, Werte wie die von dir angegeben, können nciht in ein Block umgesetzt werden. Die Werte sind für ein "selbstständiges" System, incl. Überwachung und allem drum und dran - daher auch der "Endwert" (PFHd-Wert). Dieser errechnet sich ja theoretisch über Bauteil-Werte (MTTFd) der jeweiligen Kanäle im Inneren des Gerätes und natürlich auch über den DC des Gerätes selbst.

Ein Block ist ja nur ein Objekt, das - soweit ich weiss - eigentlich nur dafür da ist, die Eingabe in SISTEMA übersichtlicher zu gestalten. Und die Aufgabe hierbei ist halt, die Elemente in EINEM KANAL zu einem Block zusammen zu fassen.

Das PNOZ besitzt jedoch intern schonmal 2 Kanäle. (Kat.4) und kann somit nicht als "Block" gesehen werden.

Es kann sein, dass cih etwas überlesen habe, aber wieso werden nicht beide Relais zum Abschalten über das PNOZ angesteuert?


----------



## Safety (3 August 2009)

Hallo,
man kann, wenn die Entsprechenden Werte Vorliegen MTTFd, DC, natürlich auch ein Sicherheitsbaustein als Block eingeben, dann wenn dieser einer KAT 3 oder 4 entspricht, in jedem Kanal! Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir mal ein Beispiel mit Jokab Produkten senden!


Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist:

Mit was schaltest Du die Bremse Spannungslos über die Steuerung (Türschalter oder was) muss diese Abschaltung über die Steuerung überhaupt sicher sein?
Schaltest Du den Sicherheitsbaustein nur bei Not-Halt oder auch bei Tür öffnen usw.
Da deine Steuerung nicht den geforderten PLr entspricht, kannst Du eingeben was Du willst es wird nicht besser werden. Eine Lösung ist die Abschaltung immer über Sicherheitsbausteine zumachen. Und der Sichere Kontakt nach dem Koppelrelais verdrahten so dass die Spannung auf jedenfall weg geschaltet wird! Aber hier muss Du auch die Anforderungen einer KAT3 erfüllen (Bewährte und Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien,Einfehler Sicherheit usw.). Auch die Bremse muss dem geforderten PLr entsprechen Du musst diese Testen, dazu gibt es einen BGIA Bericht! Siehe Linkliste Jabba! 

Ich würde aber hier die Bremse betriebsmäßig über die SPS schalten und alles was Sicher sein muss (Not-Halt, Türen, usw.) über eine dem PLr entsprechende Baugruppe!


----------



## istat_gb (4 August 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man kann, wenn die Entsprechenden Werte Vorliegen MTTFd, DC, natürlich auch ein Sicherheitsbaustein als Block eingeben, dann wenn dieser einer KAT 3 oder 4 entspricht, in jedem Kanal! Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir mal ein Beispiel mit Jokab Produkten senden!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Safety,

kannst du mir das Beispiel mal schicken? meine Mailadresse schick ich per PN.

kurze Frage noch zu deinem Statement:
Welcher Link ist denn für das Testen von der Bremse? oder anders: Was für ein Test soll das genau sein?



Gruß
André


----------



## Rene_sps (5 August 2009)

Hallo,
habe mein Problem nochmal in der angehängten Datei etwas genauer, natürlich vereinfacht dargestellt. 
Der Sicherheitsschalter der Tür, ist z.B. 2 Kanalig ausgelegt usw.!
Der NOT-AUS-Kreis ist auch nicht das Problem, das Problem liegt in der SPS. Wenn ihr so eine Sicherheitsfunktion darstellen wollt, wie beurteilt ihr die SPS??? Gebt ihr bei SIStEMA jede Komponente der SPS als Element oder BLock ein? Also Eingangsbaugruppe, CPU, Anschaltbaugruppe zur erweiterung der Ein- und Ausgangabaugruppen und Ausgangangsbaugruppe oder nur die CPU??? Im Report wird für eine SPS immer nur ein Wert angegeben, für alle Komponenten!
Realisiere ich die Sicherheitsfunktion für meine SPS mit Sistema, so erreiche ich ein PL a. Das ist natürlcih bei weitem nicht aussrechend.
Deshalb wollte ich nach der Eingabeeinheit (Sicherheitsschalter) ein 2-Kanaliges Subsystem legen, in dem meine SPS und mein Sicherheits-Relais liegt. Das geht aber nicht da nach angaben des Hersteller, dass Sicherheits-Relais ein eigenes Subsystem bildet. Ist ja auxch klar, wenn es nicht 2-Kanalig wäre, wäre es kein Sicherheits-Relais.
Habt ihr einen Vorschlag was ich machen kann? Oder wie beurteilt ihr euren SPSen?


----------



## Safety (5 August 2009)

Also Grundsätzlich ist das Blockdiagramm nur eine Darstellungsform und muss nicht genau der Hardtware entsprechen! 
Aber die Hauptfrage ist doch ob Du überhaupt eine Sicherheitsfunktion brauchst in der Deine Normal-SPS eingebunden ist. Wenn ja dann wird das max. PLb! 

Wenn ich Dein Schalbild ansehe dann hast Du eine Sicherheitsfunktion und das ist der Verriegelungsschalter der Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung. Und wenn Du den Sicheren Kontakt des Sicherheitsrelais Energieflussmäßig hinter den SPS-Ausgang legst, dann besteht Deine Sicherheitsfunktion aus Subsystem1 Schalter, Subsystem2 Sicherheitsrelais, Subsystem3 Bremse. Also in diesem Fall ist Deine SPS überhaupt nicht zu berücksichtigen da Sie keine Sicherheitsfunktion ausführt!


----------



## Rene_sps (5 August 2009)

Tja das ist wirklich dir Frage!!!
Also in der C-Norm für Drehmaschinen wird für die 
Steuerungsfunktion um das "ungewollte Absenken einer vertikalen oder​schrägen Achse zu verhindern" PL d vorrausgesetzt. 
Die Sicherheitsfunktion NOT-AUS, erfüllt dies natürlich. 
Aber sollte der Bediener die Steuerung der Maschine ausschalten, wird dieses absenken der Achse durch ein schalten der SPS --> Bremse verhindert. Ist doch für mich auch eine Sicherheitsfunktion oder?
Die Frage ist ja auch mehr muss ich alle Komponenten der SPS berücksichtigen also Eingangsbaugruppe, Ausgangsbaugruppe, Anschaltbaugruppe und CPU? oder Nur die CPU???????


----------



## Safety (5 August 2009)

*Sicherheitsfunktionen*


Hallo,
also Du musst deine SIFU festlegen. Und ich sehe ein Ausschalten der Steuerung nicht als SIFU.
Wann muss die Bremse sicher Abschalten? Wenn der Bediener in Gefahrenbereich geht.
Das ist die Sicherheitsfunktion also wenn die Tür geöffnet wird muss eine dem PLr entsprechende Funktion erfolgen und nicht wenn die Steuerung ausgeschaltet wird, also musst Du schon dafür sorgen das der Türschalter entsprechend auf ein Sicherheitsrelais wirkt und dann die Bremse auslöst. Eine andere Sache ist das Runterfahren des Antriebes!

Und Du es ist egal ob Du bei deiner SPS Einzelteile eingibst oder ein SUB es wird nicht mehr als PLb werden.


----------



## unwissender22 (31 August 2009)

marcash schrieb:


> ok danke mal so weit ich denke ich habs so langsam kapiert.
> 
> in dem beispiel von sistema werden die sensor, logic, aktor separat in SB gemacht.  ich hatte anfangs alles unter einer SB
> warum das so ist weiss ich noch nicht.
> ...



Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass nie mehrere Notaus schalter gleichzeitig gedrückt werden, daher kann mit einem gerechnet werden.
Das mit der Anzahl wird wohl nicht so genau geregelt sein wie ich das interpretieren würde, aber der Sicherheitstechniker der uns beraten hat, mente dass problemlos 20 in serie geschlaten werden können...


----------



## Safety (31 August 2009)

Hallo Unwissender22,
hat er Dir auch erklärt warum 20?


----------

